# Headlight polishing how-to / DIY easy way to make your headlights look brand new



## Blue337Jetta (Jul 9, 2005)

First off, props to FaelinGL for his DIY thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2485084.. Attempting to kill time during my summer break yesterday I decided that something had to be done about my "sandblasted" headlights. I did the joey mod a while back and at times you can't even tell haha.
I have modified FaelinGL's techniques just a touch, I was worried about a few things from his thread, I think my additions will make people feel a little more comfortable doing this.

So here we go..
What you will need:
1. 600 and 800 grit wet/dry sandpaper (available at any hardware store)
2. 1500 and 2000 grit wet/dry sandpaper (I only found at a automotive store)
3. Rubbing compound (I used turtle wax premium, found at automotive store)
4. Mcguiar's PlastX (Auto-store)
5. 5 inch foam pad drill attachment (auto store)
6. a drill (duh)
7. stuff most will already have: some clean rags, or even paper towels, a big cup of water, Tape(painters or I switched to duct tape) and a spray bottle of soapy water (dish soap as it does not have any waxes like automotive soap does)

A few pics to get an idea of what to look for in the stores:

























A quick before picture, washing my Jetta was just torture, after drying those headlights and realizing that that haze wont come off...








Start off by making sure the headlight is clean, use your soapy water and wipe it off real propa-like. Then tape off the headlight, you don't wanna be sanding your paint. Popping the hood is a good idea as that gives you one less edge to worry about. I started out using painters tape, but ending up switching to duct tape, I was sanding right through the painters.








That white stuff is the rubbing compound from doing the other headlight, we'll get to that..








Once taped off, begin sanding with the 600 grit paper, I sanded with one hand and sprayed water with the other, make sure the plastic is good and wet, when in doubt spray more. I recommend sanding in a horizontal back and forth motion. avoid swirling. use the 600 for about five minutes, then use your cup of water to rinse off any loose plastic dust, then move to 800 and repeat.
Essentially, the 600 and 800 grit sandpaper will remove imperfections in the plastic
After the 600 and 800 grit:
I like to dry the light with my air compressor to get a good feel for how smooth it really is. and visually make sure i didn't miss any tricky edges or corners.








At this point, most people are probably saying, holy hell, what did i just do to my headlights, and believe me I was thinking it and i actually just did this to my headlights, but stay confident.
Continue to spray, sand, and rinse after each grit for about 5 minutes per grit.
The 1500 and 2000 grit, after the earlier sandpaper has removed the imperfections, now get the plastic unbelievably smooth and ready for polishing.
After the 2000 grit sanding and dried off with the compressor:








You'll notice at this point I retaped using duct tape, I was sanding though some of the tape right on the corners
Now the fun begins, Take a paper towel and squirt about a quarter sized hunk of the rubbing compound onto it (again i used turtle wax premium and it worked great). Sorry for no pic here, but what you want to do it cover the entire light with the compound, Now take your drill with the rubber pad and begin to buff the rubbing compound in.
I have found that standing with your feet in the center of the bumper and using the side of the pad worked best. The only real time when I used the circular part of the pad was at the end of the buffing process.
I covered each headlight in the rubbing compound about 4 times and rubbed it almost all the way in each time, that may be excessive, but you can't really over polish these babies, so go nuts. If you are having trouble getting all the white goop rubbed in, remember you can always just wipe off any excess.
Following the same strategy as when we were sanding, the rubbing compound is basically a course polish, while the PlastX product is a fine one.
I used my hand for the plastX, squirted a little on an old rag, or a foam applicator pad if you have one, and rubbed that in for a few minutes. 

So, to wrap things up:
1. Sand through the four grits while spraying and rinsing after each grit
2. Cover the headlight in rubbing compound and buff in using the drill and foam pad
3. by hand, rub in some plastX at the end
Some after pics:
These are the best ones I could get








This first one I took after doing the right headlight and before starting the left. this doesn't really do it justice, but i put the picture on my computer so by god its going on here.

















One in the sunshine:








Sorry if you guys have seen this technique a thousand times, I felt like a made enough changes to the technique to warrant posting my little project.
Have at it!


----------



## Ajlal24 (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice job...however in the last picture you still have holograms, The picture right before it makes it appear pristine. What type of pad did u use, brand? Also, turtle wax isnt the best stuff either, Meguires or 3M is your better bet.


----------



## Blue337Jetta (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (Ajlal24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ajlal24* »_Nice job...however in the last picture you still have holograms, The picture right before it makes it appear pristine. What type of pad did u use, brand? Also, turtle wax isnt the best stuff either, Meguires or 3M is your better bet.


jeez i dont even remember, it was something i found at checker auto parts right next to the higher grade sandpaper, a foam pad is a foam pad is a foam pad i think. The key is really to find a way to mechanically polish the plastic, cause doing it by hand you will be breaking a serious sweat.
I think that is partially reflection from the chrome or something cause i can't even see it now... that picture does look like it though


----------



## Ski-guru (Mar 16, 2008)

nice job!!!... i did my tail lights all by hand tho...took me 6 hrs but they turned out like glass


----------



## Ajlal24 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (Blue337Jetta)*

Actually foam pads are very different. You can have a softer or harder foam for various applications. I'm a bodyman by trade and work with a lot of paint corrections, but if it's only a reflection or the camra, then that's really good work there.

Tip: When you sand your headlight, fold the sheet of sandpaper into thirds and that way you have control over your sandpaper, making sure you dont go over to sand body panels. Plus if you music use duct tape, and I mean MUST, be sure to lay it over a paint friendly tape b/c duct tape oftenly leaves a horrible residue.


----------



## pilotlars (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: (Ajlal24)*

i've been doing a similar procedure using No.7 rubbing compound which i've always found to be the best at taking layers of paint off cars. i remove the headlamp, wash it, then sand it in a manner similar to what is indicated above. then i hand polish with compound until it's very smooth. normally i spray the headlamp with a clear enamel lacuer to seal it. i've done ford escort, dodge caravan, ford taurus, and my ex-gf's corolla. i've not had 100% good luck though, sometimes the headlamps are beyond help. i will buy one of those rubber buffing pads and try that while the lamp is still on the car next time! thanks for the great pics!


----------



## cuba_fut_3 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: Headlight polishing how-to / DIY easy way to make your headlights look brand new (Blue337Jetta)*

hey man..nothing to do with the cleaning but i was interested on how you painted the interior of the headlights black..is there a DIY forum in here explaining how to do that?? ive been looking but nothing yet
appreciate it man!


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Headlight polishing how-to / DIY easy way to make your headlights look brand new (cuba_fut_3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cuba_fut_3* »_hey man..nothing to do with the cleaning but i was interested on how you painted the interior of the headlights black..is there a DIY forum in here explaining how to do that?? ive been looking but nothing yet
appreciate it man!









The OP's lamps look like he bought them that way, but here's a DIY:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1567138


----------



## cuba_fut_3 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: Headlight polishing how-to / DIY easy way to make your headlights look brand new (orange1218)*

thanks man!! much appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

